# Ohio River Blues



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Anyone target these fish on a regular basis?
Some waters of the country have some huge Blues in them...just wondered about the Ohio river.


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

Most blues are below meldal. There are some above it but not as many.


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

I have yet to catch one in the Wheeling/Steubenville area, I think you gotta head south. There were a few caught at the Cablela's tournament at Gallapois last year.


----------



## Kurtis (Jul 21, 2010)

W.V. has been stocking them for at least the last five years and in 2009 a new WV. record of 29lbs was caught in the Gallipolis tournament. I catch them all the time in the Green up pool. I have seen Quite a few 20lbers come out of the Robert C Bryd pool.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

The Ohio state record 100+ don't remember exact size was caught around Cincinnati a few years back.. So yea I think there are a few in the Ohio river.. LOL

Biggest are caught in the southern states.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

96 pounds is a huge fish!!! No matter what the species.


----------



## phishndude (Jan 14, 2010)

There are large numbers of blues in the ohio river, as well for the flathead and channels. The bruisers within each species i feel are diminishing. Many here know the reasoning. Each species has its own techniques which work better than others. But for your question, there are good numbers of blues in the ohio river.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

fished a tourney Near Cinci yesterday, 11 boats, 2 teams had 5 blue limits another 3 teams had 2 blues each, biggest was 37 lbs, another team had a high 20's fish and the rest were a mix from 7 to 25 lbs. 

Salmonid


----------



## Kurtis (Jul 21, 2010)

wildman said:


> The Ohio state record 100+ don't remember exact size was caught around Cincinnati a few years back.. So yea I think there are a few in the Ohio river.. LOL
> 
> Biggest are caught in the southern states.


The New world record blue cat is from Missouri at 130lbs. I don't think you can call that south.


----------

